# MISC | Bay Area Transit in Pictures (USA)



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

As promised, here goes my second version of my Bay Area in Pictures collection. This time, it will focus mainly on public transportation images that I've taken over time (and hey, Urban Showcase allows me to show my self-made photos, as described!) -- from Caltrain to County Connection, San Francisco Muni to Santa Clara VTA -- and I will do it on a roughly daily basis, with a simple description of the picture and where I took it. There are over 9,100 images in my transit photo collection alone (and it just keeps on growing!), and I am willing to share one of them every single day so that you can see what the Bay Area transit scene is all about. What's different with this compared with the thread in the infrastructure and transportation thread is that this is personally my own shots, taken with my own cameras (yes, I have two of them), and I have a huge collection that I really care about transportation as an form of expression.

So, for the first picture I will post here, in celebration of Muni's centennial, I will post the agency's first ever streetcar operated in San Francisco. This streetcar, operating since 1912, has plied San Francisco Muni's original streetcar line, the A-Stockton, and now it can be seen on various occasions on the F-Market and Wharves streetcar line.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be interesting!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Indeed. I'll make sure I pick the best and more interesting photos I can find. And those will not only be limited to a vehicle's exterior: I've also taken some bus and train interiors too, and you'll never know what I'll post next!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Vallejo Baylink's oldest operating ferry, the MV Vallejo. Purchased by the City of Vallejo in 1994, it was originally named the Jet Cat Express by an Alaskan tour operator, and it operates as a back-up ferry for the system. (More info can be read here)

As I saw this ferry, it looked like an entirely different type of ferry, unique to the rest of the ferries operating on San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent thread! I have fond memories of hopping on the Streetcars in San Francisco!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Oh really? Once I post even more photos, just point out the ones you recall riding. I've taken a lot of pics that I just store them on my Photobucket... Until now!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread, the first photo really captures the essence of the place. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Hah, really? Salamat!

You'll not know what the next picture might be... it can be from that streetcar.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

DeSoto Cab is one of the biggest taxi companies operating in San Francisco, and it operates some interesting taxi cabs. Who would like to ride this taxicab:










Or this:


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> DeSoto Cab is one of the biggest taxi companies operating in San Francisco, and it operates some interesting taxi cabs. Who would like to ride this taxicab:


I always confuse them with police cars hno:

By the way, great thread! kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Really? How come? Is it because in Kiev, such cars are used as police vehicles? Thanks for your complement too!


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Really? How come? Is it because in Kiev, such cars are used as police vehicles? Thanks for your complement too!


In Kyiv there are other cars used and color is different  I confuse them with USA police cars. At the very first sight (few seconds), they look, in terms of colors, quite the same.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Hahaha no :lol: Police cars here are different, mostly black and white. I will show you a police car... possibly on the next pic!


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Hahaha no :lol: Police cars here are different,* mostly black and white*. I will show you a police car... possibly on the next pic!


I know that they are black and white  
DeSoto Cab is colored in dark blue, white and light blue. My point was that at the very first sight I catch dark blue and white, and think of it as a police cars. But it takes only for a second. I made a mistake: I don't _confuse_ it with police cars, but it _reminds_ me of it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Oh... Must've thought of the NYPD police cars. :lol:

And here goes something a few tourists (but quite a lot of locals) get to see: in San Jose, the largest city in the Bay Area, the Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority operates three light rail lines (yes, similar to the streetcar line in San Francisco) that serve many areas of Santa Clara County, the home of Silicon Valley. Here's the main train type used for the light rail service today: the Nippon-Sharyo articulated tram.


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Oh... Must've thought of the NYPD police cars. :lol:


I guess this is an answer


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Today, we're heading back to the Bay to discover the main ferry boat used for the Oakland-Alameda Bay Ferry service: called Peralta, it is one of a handful of boats operated by the San Francisco Bay Ferry, and it plies the San Francisco-Oakland and Alameda service. And right behind the ferry is a gorgeous view of the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge (the suspension bridge portion).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bay area of San Francisco; please post more photos kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks! Of course, I'll post even more, and here's on right now:

From just this Holiday season, AC Transit, the second-largest all-bus public transportation agency in California, redecorates the exterior of a bus showing the holiday spirit. And here's a little bonus: passengers who get on board the so-called Holiday Bus ride for free throughout its route all day long. On the day I took the picture, the bus line chosen to deploy the Holiday Bus was a free service too: the Broadway Shuttle (also known as the B). Introduced in 2010, this free service operates weekdays and Saturdays along Broadway, the main road in Downtown Oakland, connecting Uptown, Lake Merritt, Koreatown, two BART stations, Oakland City Center, Chinatown, Old Oakland, and Jack London Square.

Regular The B bus:









Holiday Bus on the B:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

it's a great idea in uploading photos focusing on the city's trans system.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Let's do another guess the streetcar... From which city is this streetcar livery dedicated to:


León? :lol: Mmm, maybe San Antonio?

Love public transportation and you are very well served!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Neither are correct. :lol: Hint: it's somewhere in the *Rust Belt*.

Thanks for your lovely comment too. Indeed, I am very well-served with it.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Then has to be Pittsburg!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Nope. Go a little west.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Philly?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope, that's going *east*. I mean, head west like, say, Ohio or Indiana?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's do San Francisco Muni, in a little more detail:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Nope, that's going *east*. I mean, head west like, say, Ohio or Indiana?


Somehow I read East hno: and were not too many options...

Cleveland or Cincinatti?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

:applause: perfect! It's Cincinnati.

I'll tell you: some of those streetcar liveries may not be that obvious... But I'm more than happy to give users clues to help you out.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll do a little special pic from my archives... This was the ramp for Muni buses on the old (now destroyed) Transbay Terminal. It was taken weeks before the last buses used the terminal that first opened as a streetcar terminal for the Key System that brought commuters between San Francisco and the East Bay... With the bus substitution, the fate of the terminal changed, and it is currently being reconstructed as a future major terminal for Caltrain, California HSR, and many bus agencies serving San Francisco.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Fieldsofdreams for pointing me to this thread from your other SF pics: Now I'm full of questions!

1) is the policy of integrating historic tramways into the SF network an ongoing thing? It would seem like it from your comment about the Melbourne tram being purchased as recently as a couple of years ago; if so, my esteem for whoever is in charge of this kind of thing has gone up even higher than it originally was.

2) is there any issue regarding the guage of the trams? I would have assumed that some of them may not be exactly the same as those required for SF tracks, although perhaps I'm wrong on this matter and it is not a problem at all.

3) where I live in Europe (France) trams went out of "fashion" in the 1950s and 60s, lines were ripped up in order to turn cities more automobile-friendly. Now many cities have recognised the error of their ways and tramlines are making a comeback (here in Marseille in the last decade only). Did this happen in SF or have trams always been a staple of public transport, uninterrupted? In my mind I have always associated San Fransisco with trams (and hills, and muscle cars bouncing up and down them so yes... maybe stereotypes!).

4) from what I gather from what you have written and photographed there are several private bus companies that operate (correct me if I'm wrong). However I believe BART is run by the municipality (again, please correct me if needed). So if my impressions are correct public transport in SF (and the Bay Area) is a combination of both private and public enterprise. Does this work out well with the public, and politicians of either side? Is it even a debate? (re fares, taxes, who gets which lines etc)

I enjoyed your photos, it's always a joy to see historic trams! Where I live they're lovely modern Bombardier trams, they're great... but they don't have that charm that you get with the classic ones! Please keep such photos coming. Also if you have the opportunity of getting a pic of Greyhound bus it will be well appreciated! Do they still have some of the older ones in circulation?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Piltup Man said:


> I enjoyed your photos, it's always a joy to see historic trams! Where I live they're lovely modern Bombardier trams, they're great... but they don't have that charm that you get with the classic ones! Please keep such photos coming. Also if you have the opportunity of getting a pic of Greyhound bus it will be well appreciated! Do they still have some of the older ones in circulation?


Thank you! Indeed, it is a joy for me to share things that not a lot of people tend to appreciate... and I enjoy filling those gaps where needed! Transport is in my blood, and I really love taking transport pics. You never know... I might present a Greyhound bus today or tomorrow!



Piltup Man said:


> 1) is the policy of integrating historic tramways into the SF network an ongoing thing? It would seem like it from your comment about the Melbourne tram being purchased as recently as a couple of years ago; if so, my esteem for whoever is in charge of this kind of thing has gone up even higher than it originally was.


It is actually a concerted effort between San Francisco Muni and a non-profit group, the Market Street Railway Association, in which both of them operate those colorful streetcars on a daily, rotating basis. More information about the Market Street Railway, along with its streetcar and cable car descriptions and profiles, can be viewed here. Along with that website, you can actually check out which streetcars operate on Market Street and The Embarcadero in real time: on the website, click the *F-Line Live!* tab for a latest check on which streetcars operate at this very moment.



Piltup Man said:


> 2) is there any issue regarding the _gauge_ of the trams? I would have assumed that some of them may not be exactly the same as those required for SF tracks, although perhaps I'm wrong on this matter and it is not a problem at all.


Not to my knowledge. The streetcars used mostly conform to the standard rail gauge of 4' 8-1/2", and most of them (especially the PCCs, also described on the Market Street Railway website) have been refurbished after their retirement like, say, 20 to 30 years ago. It all depends on the condition of the exterior and interior that count, as well as its operability... some of the streetcars undergo extensive renovations, in not just refurbishing, and some of them come as far as Porto in Portugal, Kobe in Japan, and Zurich in Switzerland.



Piltup Man said:


> 3) where I live in Europe (France) trams went out of "fashion" in the 1950s and 60s, lines were ripped up in order to turn cities more automobile-friendly. Now many cities have recognised the error of their ways and tramlines are making a comeback (here in Marseille in the last decade only). Did this happen in SF or have trams always been a staple of public transport, uninterrupted? In my mind I have always associated San Fransisco with trams (and hills, and muscle cars bouncing up and down them so yes... maybe stereotypes!).


It also happened in San Francisco when the interstate freeways were built in the 1950s and 60s (e.g. I-80, I-580, I-880), with the original plan being to encircle the City with freeways and freeway underpasses to "make the trip through town quicker". However, the Freeway Revolts happened in San Francisco and many other cities in the United States wherein freeway construction projects were either slowed down or stopped altogether as those were considered NIMBYs (Not in my Backyard) for many of the city's neighborhoods, in which those were made to "divide communities" and limit access of automobiles to the zooming freeways, with noise and congestion being the primary complaints. With that development, streetcar lines were torn apart (especially the Key System that connected the East Bay from San Francisco via the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge), and the City fared no better with the automobile winning over the streetcars over time... originally, there were at least ten streetcar and cable car lines in the city; now, there are three cable car and one streetcar (to become two in a few years) lines left operating in San Francisco. The City has been so fortunate that such public transit modes still exist today, and it has been really grateful that through the Parade of Streetcars held in the 1980s, the streetcars returned to San Francisco, and it has been made a permanent line since 1994. (See Market Street Railway also for a history of the San Francisco cable cars)



Piltup Man said:


> 4) from what I gather from what you have written and photographed there are several private bus companies that operate (correct me if I'm wrong). However I believe BART is run by the municipality (again, please correct me if needed). So if my impressions are correct public transport in SF (and the Bay Area) is a combination of both private and public enterprise. Does this work out well with the public, and politicians of either side? Is it even a debate? (re fares, taxes, who gets which lines etc)


There are quite a lot of private and public bus companies, sure, but let me break it down in a few bits as a preview: (I will explain them in detail in another post)

- Private bus companies are more likely to be tour operators
- Public bus companies are those that I would usually photograph
- BART is actually operated as a consortium of counties, with several transit agencies paying their fair share too of its operations
- There have been debates on how to integrate the myriad of bus, train, and ferry companies operating around the region, with mixed results


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Golden Gate Transit and Marin Transit buses at Redwood & Grant in Novato. This hub serves seven bus routes (three basic, three local, and one commute) that operate as far south as San Francisco and as far north as Santa Rosa.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's do a little catch up today... more scenes from Muni, AM rush hour:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

@Piltup Man, let me finally answer your very good question in detail.



Piltup Man said:


> from what I gather from what you have written and photographed there are several private bus companies that operate (correct me if I'm wrong). However I believe BART is run by the municipality (again, please correct me if needed). So if my impressions are correct public transport in SF (and the Bay Area) is a combination of both private and public enterprise. Does this work out well with the public, and politicians of either side? Is it even a debate? (re fares, taxes, who gets which lines etc)


Part 1

To explain the Bay Area transit structure means one needs to define a few terms:

• The *Metropolitan Transportation Commission (MTC)* is the regional transportation agency that deals primarily with transportation in the San Francisco Bay Area. Its programs include, but not limited to, road and highway development and maintenance, bike lanes and sharing programs, carpooling, public transportation (which also includes 511 and Clipper, below), emergency management and coordination with all forms of mass transit, accessibility and fares, and environmental impacts and mitigation programs, all of which are used to determine a sustainable transportation mode share for the region. Website
• While the MTC provides funding and guidance for transportation-related projects in the Bay Area, *Caltrans* (CA Department of Transportation) provides additional services and features that, along with the MTC, help maintain smooth drive times along the region's freeways, including freeway travel times, roadside assistance, park-and-ride lots, and call boxes, among many other important functions. Website
• *511 (also 511.org)* is the Bay Area's source of transit, highway, and paratransit information. Initially offered to provide real-time traffic information, which includes the region's seven bridges and hundreds of miles of freeways, it has since expanded to provide public transit information, freeway aid, and paratransit assistance (with 711). Website
• The *Clipper Card* (formerly Translink) is a universal commuter card designed to streamline fare payments for buses, trains, streetcars, light rail, ferries, and (yes) cable cars that operate throughout the region. With it, commuters get lots of incentives and programs, from monthly passes to fare discounts to transfer privileges, and with a small start up fee, one can load the card up to $300 and it can be used on eight transit agencies right now, with more (around 20) to sign up soon. Website

On part 2, I will explain the bureaucracy of public transportation and programs.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2

The Bay Area has around 25 transit agencies, most of which are operated publicly (meaning those are operated by either city, county, state, or federal), and those agency are called public transportation agencies because they get their funding from any of the following sources:

• Federal (grants, loans, subsidies)
• State (grants, assistance, loans, subsidies)
• Regional (MTC) — these could include grants, funds from measure taxes, assistance from other agencies, loans, or subsidies
• County (primarily sales and residential taxes)
• City or community (sales and residential taxes)
• Private or other sources (especially true for the Golden Gate District, where a good chunk of its transportation funding comes from tolls collected at the Golden Gate Bridge)

There is a comprehensive report that shows the breakdown of every agency's funding sources, along with some basics about the MTC, which I will list below:

• *ABCs of MTC*: this handy book (around 50 pages) describes all the basics of the San Francisco Bay Area's transportation network, as well as the programs the MTC (and its affiliates) offer to commuters and drivers. PDF file
• *Statistical Summary of Bay Area Transit Operators*: this comprehensive document (around 120 pages) shows every Bay Area transit agency's statistics, including funding sources, number of routes, ridership and operating hour statistics, fare box recovery ratio rates, and other vital information for every agency. This particular edition I've chosen for you is from June 2012, which covers (and compares) fiscal years 2006-07 all the way through 2010-11. PDF file

On Part 3, I will describe the differences between transit agencies.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me introduce yet another transit agency — a large one too.

The *Santa Clara Valley Transportation Agency* (also called the VTA) is the main public transportation provider and transportation development agency in Santa Clara County, the home of Silicon Valley. Not only it operates buses, shuttles, and light rail services, it also manages the expressway network, as well as the high-occupancy toll (HOT) lanes, future BART extension, and congestion management in the county. It also participates in several joint operations with other transit agencies, including Dumbarton Express, Highway 17 Express, Caltrain, and Amtrak California, and along with Caltrans and MTC, it operates one Bus Rapid Transit line, Line 522 (El Camino Real, between Palo Alto and Eastridge in San Jose)

First up, the buses:














































Along with those, the 522 Rapid buses:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

The last pic is so cool, I wish we could transport bikes like that in our buses!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Hehehe yep, almost all buses here in the Bay Area (with the exception of a few shuttle vans and some commuter buses) have bike racks, either mounted on the front (like above) or on a baggage rack below the bus. Here's a Golden Gate Transit articulated bus (operated by Marin Transit) that holds not just two bikes, but *three*:

At Redwood & Grant in Novato


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a fine collection of public transport systems! I love trains, trams, metro's and trolleys. Ugly or beautiful, I'll try them all. 

Just strolled through your most interesting thread and I noticed these buses. Could this be Belgian made VanHool-buses?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Yes, those are indeed Van Hool buses, which are somehow modified to meet US standards. I have so much more of those that I will share over time.  And thanks for your wonderful comment too!

You'll try them all? Dang... Better be prepared with *lots* of cash and patience since you'd need to time yourself between buses. Many of them come with a hit-or-miss schedule, wherein some lines operate at frequencies of every hour or worse... And take care on some lines since those operate like once or twice a day.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Fieldofdreams, thanks for your detailed answers to my questions; and I agree with Filandon's comment, those bike racks on the front of the buses are an excellent feature, I had never seen anything like that before.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ No problem with me. I take the time to answer all your questions as honestly and in detail to show you what's going on out here.  And oh yeah? No bike racks on buses? Then you really need to use your bike so often to get around since no bike racks on board buses... Or leave them at home for longer trips. Here, even for a commute trip of around 90km, bike racks are provided on nearly every bus, and it's so popular, the racks get filled quickly!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the bike racks on the front of the bus, we have them here in Auckland on Waiheke Island and people love them. Just a shame that we don't have them in the city itself. Great and informative thread - thanks :hug:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

SYDNEY said:


> I love the bike racks on the front of the bus, we have them here in Auckland on Waiheke Island and people love them. Just a shame that we don't have them in the city itself. Great and informative thread - thanks :hug:


Oh yeah? You can make a petition to the Auckland city government to consider adding bike racks on buses so that tourists and commuters can use them to go around the city quickly and efficiently, effectively lessening dependence on automobiles even more.  I was surprised that my transit agency upgraded the bike racks from 2 to 3 on most buses (except for the commuter buses, which have 2 in the baggage compartment area), and they did it too for the shuttles here as well. I will check though on the Muir Woods Shuttle... that's a summer service bringing in tourists to and from Muir Woods, a wonderful place to relax and see the tall redwoods.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like that even though the Niners are catching up at the moment, transit agencies here in the Bay Area still continue supporting the hometown team...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Sorry about the 49ers! 
We have the bike racks on the buses here and they are fantastic. I have used them a few times.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ That's all right with me. And oh yeah? How many times did you use them? And are bikes allowed on board the TTC subway?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

joshsam said:


> i have no idea but gosh I love those old streetcars a lot! I wish we had something similar overhere. That 50ties look.



Believe it or not the basic PCC streetcar design dates to the late 1920. 

however, if you happen to live in a city where the PCCs still run, they still have a timeless quality.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Now these are wonderful shuttle buses... *Emery-Go-Round*, a free shuttle service provided by Emeryville businesses, provides daily services between MacArthur BART in Oakland to various points in the city of Emeryville. Whether it's for shopping, working, or commuting from home to work, the Emery-Go-Round provides comprehensive, frequent services that allows BART riders to get to where they want to go in the city, and it provides a good alternative to AC Transit services (lines 26 and 57 also serve the city).


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

When I describe transit, I'd say it's more than just buses, trains, light rail vehicles, subways, and ferries... I'd add taxis to it for a simple reason: it provides a quicker way to get around a city, and it's usually more comfortable than riding a bus. Of course, riding a cab can be much more expensive than taking a bus or train, but, with a plentiful of taxi companies to choose from, it can become a feast for one's eyes to see how many drivers compete for passengers.

And by the way, in the City and County of San Francisco alone, the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Authority regulates the taxi industry, from fares to registered drivers to policies regarding safe passenger conveyance. However, there is more than just one taxi company (unlike New York City which has been famous for its Yellow Cabs): there are nearly *1,500* registered taxi medallions split among 31 taxi companies as of September 2011. It can be particularly difficult to obtain a taxi medallion in the City because of strict guidelines enforced for a potential taxi driver to hold one of San Francisco's lucrative medallions, which usually takes at least five or more years to obtain one. (Source)

Speaking of New York's Yellow Cabs, San Francisco has its own Yellow Cab rendition: Yellow Cab Cooperative, the largest taxicab company in the City, operates over 500 taxis on a diverse vehicle fleet. Its distinct motto has been "Our People. Our Community." and it has been operating as a co-op in San Francisco since 1977. (Source)

Old livery:










New livery:










Vehicles:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

More Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority buses:




























Hybrid Buses:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me do two bonus collections today:

First, Muni buses on Market & Powell--5th Street--Cyril Magnin:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 of my bonus collection: AC Transit buses on Broadway in Oakland (at 12th Street/Oakland City Center BART station)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

again, very nice photo collection.....thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me introduce two Sonoma County-based transit agencies, aside from just Petaluma Transit:

*Sonoma County Transit* is a countywide transit agency that operates to most of Sonoma County's communities, with its main hubs being in Santa Rosa, Petaluma, and Rohnert Park. It serves up to Cloverdale in the north, San Rafael to the south (as an intercounty commute service), Sonoma to the east, and Monte Rio to the west. It provides a summer-only service to Bodega Bay from Santa Rosa, operating through the Russian River communities of Sebastopol, Occidental, and Guerneville.























































*Santa Rosa CityBus*, on the other hand, is a municipal-based transit agency operating within the city limits of Santa Rosa. With its hub at the Santa Rosa Transit Mall, as well as three transfer centers, it operates a total of 18 routes throughout the city, including one that operates within a small community in the eastern portion of Santa Rosa, called the Oakwood Shuttle.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's do another guess the streetcar: from what city is this streetcar dedicated to?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Boston?

I love the Bicycle transportation rack on the buses. I've also seen them in Canada, so I suppose it's very common in northern America. Strange we don't use them in Europe...

Love the yellow cabs, there very visible in the streets. And the phone number is easy to remember.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Boston?
> 
> I love the Bicycle transportation rack on the buses. I've also seen them in Canada, so I suppose it's very common in northern America. Strange we don't use them in Europe...
> 
> Love the yellow cabs, there very visible in the streets. And the phone number is easy to remember.


Nope, it isn't Boston. Try again. 

Yes, biking is a very popular mode of transportation here in the Bay Area that tour companies endorse visitors to bike the Golden Gate Bridge all the way to Sausalito from San Francisco and head back to the city using the ferry. Isn't that a wonderful idea? Plus, most transit agencies here in the Bay Area accept bikes, either by walking up to a train, putting it on a bike rack, sliding it into a luggage rack, or hanging it on a special bike rack on board a ferry, on top of renting one for a day or week.

And yes, Yellow Cab Cooperative is easily recognizable with its color, several communities here have their own rendition of it... but not as close as the ones in San Francisco.


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Let's do another guess the streetcar: from what city is this streetcar dedicated to?


Red Arrow Philadelphia?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will showcase a small portion of *Valley Transportation Authority*'s (VTA) light rail service.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Here are some of my latest images from *Golden Gate Transit*:


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Anthony! Great photo thread - making me miss my city even more. You still haven't touched on one of my favorite parts of the Pub Trans in the Bay Area. I'll let YOU figure out what part that is!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> Hey Anthony! Great photo thread - making me miss my city even more. You still haven't touched on one of my favorite parts of the Pub Trans in the Bay Area. I'll let YOU figure out what part that is!!


Hahaha that'll be nice. I have so many transit pics to share (roughly around 10,000 and growing), so you might be surprised once I cover it! Tell me, though, a clue so that I can cover it myself.


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hahaha that'll be nice. I have so many transit pics to share (roughly around 10,000 and growing), so you might be surprised once I cover it! Tell me, though, a clue so that I can cover it myself.


^^^^^^A clue .....


We've discussed it extensively in another thread of yours, Phoenix as compared to San Francisco :banana:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> ^^^^^^A clue .....
> 
> We've discussed it extensively in another thread of yours, Phoenix as compared to San Francisco :banana:


Hehehe I know exactly what you're referring to... perhaps tonight, I will post pics of them as a regular feature


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hehehe I know exactly what you're referring to... perhaps tonight, I will post pics of them as a regular feature


:wave::happy:kay::colgate:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Is this the one, bud:


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Is this the one, bud:


Yes sir, that would be it! Also, I'm not sure what number they may be, but, when we were there right before New Years, we rode 2 of the F trolleys. I remember the one was from Milan, but I don't remember where the other one was from.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> Yes sir, that would be it! Also, I'm not sure what number they may be, but, when we were there right before New Years, we rode 2 of the F trolleys. I remember the one was from Milan, but I don't remember where the other one was from.


I see. Well, I do guess the streetcar from time to time, and just pay attention to the pics... you might recognize it by color.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

More *Muni Metro* photos, per request... From Embarcadero Station, the northeastern-most station of the underground Market Street stops.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me introduce yet another transit agency operating a smaller area than AC Transit: *WestCAT* (Western Contra Costa Transit Authority) operates a total of 15 routes (eight local, four express, two regional, and one Transbay), serving communities in western Contra Costa County, including El Cerrito (Del Norte BART), Richmond (Hilltop Mall and Lakeshore Drive), San Pablo (Contra Costa College), Hercules, Pinole, Crockett, Rodeo, and Martinez. 

Its Transbay route, called the Lynx, operates weekdays all-day (with reduced midday service), and the only routes that operate everyday include the JL and the JR, in which essentially both operate between Del Norte BART and Hercules Transit Center, with the JL operating via Lakeshore Drive, while the JR operating via Richmond Parkway and Hilltop Mall. All other routes operate mostly on weekdays, with Route 11 (Hercules-Rodeo) also operating on Saturdays.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wauw, I find these photos really interesting...I have a thing with busses :wink2:...however, I was very surprised to see a Škoda Trolleybus in a US city 

Thank you for the great and much appreciated effort, fieldsofdreams :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

aarhusforever said:


> Wauw, I find these photos really interesting...I have a thing with busses :wink2:...however, I was very surprised to see a Škoda Trolleybus in a US city
> 
> Thank you for the great and much appreciated effort, fieldsofdreams :cheers:


Hehehe tell me more about your thing with buses. And yes, Škoda trolleybuses operate in San Francisco (also the city with the largest electric trolleybus fleet of any agency in the country) as a response to dealing with hilly roads that many of the city's bus lines operate through, along with the older New Flyer trolleybuses (to be retired soon).

Thank you also for dropping by! Let me know what kinds of buses you want to see more often because I constantly take such pictures on a regular basis. (Also applies to trains, light rail, cable cars, ferries, and streetcars)


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Same for me - I was pretty suprised to see Škoda trolleybuses on USA routes.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Equario said:


> Same for me - I was pretty suprised to see &#138;koda trolleybuses on USA routes.


Oh yeah? Well, that bus was jointly developed by an American firm, Electric Trolleys, Inc. (ETI), based in Dayton, Ohio, which built trolleybuses for Dayton, San Francisco, and a handful of other cities. Fortunately, while ETI and Skoda have been dissolved as a partnership, MUNI still operates them relatively well that it even has the newest livery painted on some of them (gray and red).


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

On the move at the moment… and here are some of my latest from *BART*:


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> For today, I will showcase a small portion of *Valley Transportation Authority*'s (VTA) light rail service.


Makes me feel very cozy! :cheers:



fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh yeah? Well, that bus was jointly developed by an American firm, Electric Trolleys, Inc. (ETI), based in Dayton, Ohio, which built trolleybuses for Dayton, San Francisco, and a handful of other cities. Fortunately, while ETI and Skoda have been dissolved as a partnership, MUNI still operates them relatively well that it even has the newest livery painted on some of them (gray and red).


Thanks! It was interesting to find out that it was jointly developed. Previously I thought that all buses/trolleybuses running in the USA are USA based made.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will do two mini-collections: first up, the *Golden Gate Bridge*.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Hehehe tell me more about your thing with buses. And yes, Škoda trolleybuses operate in San Francisco (also the city with the largest electric trolleybus fleet of any agency in the country) as a response to dealing with hilly roads that many of the city's bus lines operate through, along with the older New Flyer trolleybuses (to be retired soon).
> 
> Thank you also for dropping by! Let me know what kinds of buses you want to see more often because I constantly take such pictures on a regular basis. (Also applies to trains, light rail, cable cars, ferries, and streetcars)


You are welcome, my friend :cheers:
Thank you for the info concerning the Škoda trolleybuses 
Aarhus is finally getting an brand new lightrail system in 2015 (scrapped the old ones 1904-1971) so I would love to see more of the lightrail system in the Bay Area to get some inspiration...you know stations and such  

...oh, and of course..great photos :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

It's time for another Guess the Streetcar... without looking at any of the decals, where do you think this streetcar livery comes from?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Toronto?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Toronto?


Hahaha yes indeed. And I'm dedicating that to my great friend, Taller, Better.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm always fascinated with vintage buses but this thread makes me more interested and fascinated with what in it. 
Hey *FOD*, did you shoot those Union city transit in Union City? If yes, that's quite a far distance from where you live, I'm guessing it's about 2 hours trip one way on public transpo. 
and did you pass by Jolibee?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm always fascinated with vintage buses but this thread makes me more interested and fascinated with what in it.
> Hey FOD, did you shoot those Union city transit in Union City? If yes, that's quite a far distance from where you live, I'm guessing it's about 2 hours trip one way on public transpo.
> and did you pass by Jolibee?


Yes I took all of them from Union City BART, and I actually did that with my Fremont trip on Bay Area in Pictures. Perhaps I will share even more from the East Bay when I get a chance because I sometimes go using BART anywhere between Richmond and Fremont, and it takes around 1.5 to 2 hours (including transfers) between home and Union City.

Yes there's a Jollibee, Red Ribbon, and a Seafood City (Filipino supermarket) in Union City... but at different locations, though.  Jollibee is at Union Landing, the other two at Alvarado Shopping Center.


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> All right, by request by TheBeekerham, as my birthday gift: in and around *Church Station*, San Francisco.


Thank you, Anthony! Very much appreciated.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> Thank you, Anthony! Very much appreciated.


Anytime, Josh. Anytime. What do you think of the station area? Maybe I'll have in and around Church and Market as my bonus showcase on Bay Area in Pictures! It's like, I got out of the M-Ocean View train from SF State, took pictures around the area for roughly 10 minutes, and hopped on an N-Judah train to the Ballpark since I was en route to a field trip!


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Anytime, Josh. Anytime. What do you think of the station area? Maybe I'll have in and around Church and Market as my bonus showcase on Bay Area in Pictures! It's like, I got out of the M-Ocean View train from SF State, took pictures around the area for roughly 10 minutes, and hopped on an N-Judah train to the Ballpark since I was en route to a field trip!


I just remember that area from the late '80s when I lived in SF. Was always active, and very eclectic. It looks like it still is!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> I just remember that area from the late '80s when I lived in SF. Was always active, and very eclectic. It looks like it still is!


Well, you've only seen the transit part of Church and Market: here is the rest of the story. Enjoy!


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Well, you've only seen the transit part of Church and Market: here is the rest of the story. Enjoy!


Those are great shots my friend. I really, REALLY appreciate you putting these photos on here for all of us. Having lived in SF, I miss it all the more everyday, but your photos help me out a LOT.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thebeekerham said:


> Those are great shots my friend. I really, REALLY appreciate you putting these photos on here for all of us. Having lived in SF, I miss it all the more everyday, but your photos help me out a LOT.


Whoops, I sent you a wrong link! It would be the one after that! Just head to Bay Area in Pictures and find the Church and Market collection after the Broadway walk, part 4.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will show you part 2 of *Oakland International Airport*. Coming soon, the AirBART bus will be replaced by an *Airport Connector System* by BART, in which, hopefully, it will attract even more riders and allow quicker access to and from OAK.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Today, scenes from *Market & Stockton (also 4th Street)*, San Francisco.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Since I've been away the past several days, I will be posting mini collections of my latest transit pics from around the region, including many brand new ones!

Mini collection, part 1: scenes from the recently renovated *Santa Rosa Transit Mall*. This transit center is the main hub for bus services operating to and around the city of *Santa Rosa*, the county seat of Sonoma County. The Mall offers connections to four transit agencies, namely:

• Santa Rosa CityBus, operating mostly within Santa Rosa
• Sonoma County Transit, operating around Sonoma County, with the Transit Mall being its main hub
• Golden Gate Transit, operating to and from San Francisco, Marin County, Petaluma, Cotati, and Rohnert Park
• Mendocino Transit Authority, operating to and from Point Arena (Bodega Bay) and Ukiah in Mendocino County


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Mini collection, part 2: *Forest Hill Muni Metro Station*, San Francisco. This station, located along the Twin Peaks Tunnel, is the only stop in between West Portal and Castro Stations; near Castro Station, the two tunnels (Twin Peaks and the Market Street Subway) meet with two abandoned portals (one entrance, one exit) that provided the connection between the overground Market Street streetcar lines with the underground (and much older) Twin Peaks tunnel which allowed the historic streetcars on Market Street to travel to Ocean Beach, Ocean View, and Ingleside.

I remember using this station as a "secret" transfer point when I travel between Downtown or Union Square and City College of San Francisco (Ocean Campus). While most people know *Balboa Park* BART and *City College* (on the K-Ingleside) Muni Metro stations, what they don't know is that I can reach City College the back way when I sense that delays persist on the K-Ingleside line via the 43-Masonic bus line (also formerly on the 36-Teresita bus line as well).


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Mini collection, part 3: another round of transit shots on *Church & Market*, San Francisco. Comparing this set of photos to the previous set I posted a week ago, Church Street between Duboce and 16th Streets has its center lanes (closest to the "median") painted in red, with the lanes saying "Bus and Taxi Only". That special red lane is a pilot project of the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Authority in which the leftmost lanes (closest to the median) will be converted from a general-use traffic lane to a transit-only lane (painted in a distinct red color with carpool diamonds and lane markers indicated in white) so that transit vehicles (buses, Muni Metro, and taxis) can zip through the more-congested general use lanes and allow for a quicker, smoother ride along San Francisco's busiest corridors.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from bay area and thanks


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's something I observe quite a lot on board buses and on bus stops: *graffiti*, especially in public transportation vehicles and structures. These are from Muni lately:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Nice updates from bay area and thanks


Thanks, Christos!

Here's my latest set for today: *Golden Gate Transit* buses from last Friday, running on regular schedule instead of a "holiday" schedule (since Good Friday is not observed as a holiday in California)


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My showcase for today: *San Francisco Muni*'s cable cars. You'll notice some differences between the *California Street* cable cars and those operating on *Powell Street* (both for Powell-Hyde and Powell-Mason)...

*California Street Cable Cars*



















*Powell Street Cable Cars*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> fod....
> is it true van hool makes the most modern buses in san francisco or it doesn't make sense?
> look at an example


Here's the thing about Van Hool buses: 
• those were imported straight from Belgium, in which it is operated by *AC Transit* (DC Transit and an operator in Utah also operate them as well), in which it is the largest operator of such type in the United States. 
• while those may look modern, I'd say there there is a more modern and environmentally-friendly model to that already: it is called the *Hydrogen Fuel Cell Hybrid Bus* (operated right now by AC Transit, Golden Gate Transit, and the Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority), in which it uses water to power the bus by separating the hydrogen cells from the oxygen, in which it releases carbon dioxide in the air, producing no black fumes
• there is a large bus manufacturer based in Hayward, south of Oakland, called *Gillig*. It is one of the largest bus production companies in the US, and you will see in many of the pictures I have (especially with SamTrans, Santa Rosa CityBus, Santa Clara VTA, and most recently with AC Transit as well), those are made by Gillig.

You've got so many questions, I'll provide the answers for you. Just keep sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

dear fod....pardon
what are the companies names that make buses in new york and canada?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> dear fod....pardon
> what are the companies names that make buses in new york and canada?


Those would be New Flyer Industries and Orion Buses (now defunct, consolidated to Daimler Buses North America). Both are popular bus types here in the Bay Area. Other bus types include those from Neoplan, NABI, ETI-Škoda from the Czech Republic.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

dear fod...
what are the most common buses? new flyer, orion or gillig?
question about articulated buses:
articulated van hool bus has this engine position








http://viacircular.com.br/site/?page_id=569

the other articulated buses from new flyer, orion and gillig have this engine position








http://www.mecanicaonline.com.br/2007/05/truck/onibus_articulados_mercedes.html

am I correct?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> dear fod...
> what are the most common buses? new flyer, orion or gillig?
> question about articulated buses:
> articulated van hool bus has this engine position
> ...


Most common bus type here in the Bay Area? I'd better do the math for that one because there are so many bus types here that I'd check the fleets of each operator to make sure I'm correct. With such a large variety of buses, it's hard to predict which one is the most common. One thing _may be_ for sure, though: a most common commuter bus (typically suburban-style, seats 40 or more people) would be the Motor Coach Industries D4500 model (57-seater).


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
fod, thank you for the answer...
in brazil there are many intercity buses with three wheels in each side








http://backesbus.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/itapemirim_15.html

what do you consider more beautiful? the san francisco one or the brazil one?
I like the both....


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, pictures of *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* vehicles at and around *San Rafael Transit Center*. One day, I went there to take pictures when all of a sudden, a commotion between a few passengers ensued on a bus, forcing me to take bus pics from a distance. It took around 8 minutes after crossing a street from the transit center to see two ambulances, one fire truck, and a handful of police cars surround the transit center. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC06346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06347 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06352 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06353 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06354 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06369 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06376 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> ^^^^
> fod, thank you for the answer...
> in brazil there are many intercity buses with three wheels in each side
> 
> ...


Ah yes. Those are crucial to keep the bus stable when running fast speeds on a highway (think of operating it nonstop on a highway for roughly 20+ km), as well as providing additional traction and power climbing up hills.

I must say, design-wise, the Brazilian one looks more fancier than the San Francisco buses because of its ergonomic design, and that the curves look more natural than forced.. However, I'd better check the interior, as well as ask what features are included with the Brazilian bus (e.g. WiFi, TVs, tables).


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

looking at your collections of buses, boats and trains is amusing and I can imagine a different feeling riding in those vintage buses. you extremely like these stuffs FOD and I'm starting to like them through your thread.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> looking at your collections of buses, boats and trains is amusing and I can imagine a different feeling riding in those vintage buses. you extremely like these stuffs FOD and I'm starting to like them through your thread.


You mean the vintage streetcars and cable cars in San Francisco? Our oldest buses here date from like 1990, and even those are being phased out soon to be replaced with New Flyer Xcelsior buses from Canada. Yet, those streetcars are truly a joy to ride, I've taken some interior shots of them lately that I know you'll enjoy! :yes:

And yes, I truly like mass transit vehicles a lot, especially the buses and trains since I use them so often, I can't ignore their significance to the region's mobility. Mass transit has been deeply integrated in my day-to-day living that I don't stop using it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, speaking of streetcars, here are some vintage streetcars in San Francisco I've taken of late... And this set also includes interiors of one streetcar. From my *Flickr* collection.

And by the way, you might want to guess where these streetcar colors are from.


DSC03997 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03999 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04011 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04016 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04014 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04030 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06730 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06718 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yes, I'm referring to those streetcars..is San Fran the only city that maintains this fleet of transpo in the US of A?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> yes, I'm referring to those streetcars..is San Fran the only city that maintains this fleet of transpo in the US of A?


I suspect it is the only one in the US operating that fleet of uniquely colorful streetcars. In fact, those are sometimes (and aptly) called "Moving Museums" because of their historic significance to the development of public transportation in the country: while streetcar lines have been removed to give way to highways and buses, San Francisco managed to keep a few remaining streetcar and cable car lines that it has actually revived the historic streetcar service (after the introduction of Muni Metro in the 1970s) on Market Street. At first, it was a Streetcar Festival every year to introduce the historic streetcars back to regular service; that evolved into a permanent service in 1995 that is extremely popular (think: always packed) with tourists and locals alike.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today: a mix of *San Francisco Muni* photos yet again. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: buses


DSC04744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04747 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04754 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04759 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04770 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04817 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04838 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Continuing on with my *San Francisco Muni* showcase... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part B: *cable cars*


DSC04989 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05001 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05096 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05206 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today: even more *Golden Gate Transit* buses. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC07063 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07074 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07105 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07168 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07200 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07245 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07276 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: more trains from *San Francisco Muni*. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: *Market Street Historic Streetcars*


DSC05820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06017 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06697 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07334 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part B: *Muni Metro*


DSC07363 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07044 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07037 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

ktan7 said:


> Thanks for sharing the city's trans system


Thanks, mate. And welcome to my personal collection of mass transit vehicles, not just in San Francisco, but also all around the Bay Area. There are 20+ transit agencies that operate around the region, and I just do my best to cover most, if not all of them, over time.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, it really is a complex transportation system in San Francisco. It takes a lot of work to photograph it all! Thanks for doing all that! kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Taller said:


> Wow, it really is a complex transportation system in San Francisco. It takes a lot of work to photograph it all! Thanks for doing all that! kay:


Indeed it is. And by the way, I've been doing that since I've got my first camera way back around 2007, yet the ones you get to see on my *Photobucket* date back to like 2008 or 09 because I cannot recall where the other files have gone... however, for both *Photobucket* and *Flickr*, I have created dedicated sub-albums focused on Bay Area's mass transit alone, numbering now to over 11,000 combined and counting. 

Not only it takes a lot of work and time; it also takes a lot of planning, photography techniques, and explaining to a driver or two what my work is all about. Some operators I've talked to felt a bit "scared" of me taking those transit photos; others don't mind. I just tell them that I love mass transit and I use it for school, not for other purposes. On top of that, I spend a lot on traveling around by public transit, most of which I use my commuter card to get around... in some places that do not accept the commuter card, I have a few dollars and coins on standby for transfers.  And, sometimes, I take pictures of the latest vehicles, ads, and head signs that roll through the region's roadways, and I just release them here.

Thank you too for your kind words, and I will keep doing my best sharing the complex yet comprehensive mass transit network here in the Bay Area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Taller said:


> I'm loving that new camera of yours, FOD! kay:


Thanks, G! It's pretty easy to compare the differences in image quality between three cameras... the latest one (in 16:9 resolution) really makes a huge difference in my photography.

With that, let's continue with even more transit pics... various transit vehicles from around Sonoma County, including *Healdsburg Transit*, *Santa Rosa CityBus*, and *Sonoma County Transit*. From my *Photobucket* collection.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today: more *AC Transit* buses, including interiors and bus stops. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: City of Alameda


DSC07869 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07875 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07879 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07880 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07895 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part B: Downtown Oakland


DSC08308 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08309 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08312 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08314 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: *Golden Gate Transit* buses. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: San Rafael Transit Center


DSC08348 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08353 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08358 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08361 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part B: Golden Gate Bridge Toll Plaza


DSC08513 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08518 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, a unique treat: three ferry boats with the *Bay Bridge* in the background. From my *Flickr* collection. Two of them are from *Hornblower Cruises*, the other from *San Francisco Bay Ferry*. The Bay Bridge is the busiest of the seven San Francisco Bay Area bridges crossing over San Francisco Bay, and it carries Interstate 80 between San Francisco and Oakland. Hornblower Cruises is a ferry charter company that specializes in water tours and events; San Francisco Bay Ferry, on the other hand, operates ferries on behalf of the cities of Alameda, Oakland, South San Francisco, and Vallejo, with several catamaran boats.


DSC09821 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Great picture FOD!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, various vehicles around *Fisherman's Wharf*. Includes ferries, buses, taxis, and pedicabs, from my *Flickr* collection.


DSC09668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09669 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09670 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09675 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09680 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09694 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09696 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09699 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09700 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a quenstion, is it me or isn't the "bart" made for tall people. The doors look really low! I like the kind of 60ties-70ties futuristic look of the trains though


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

joshsam said:


> I have a quenstion, is it me or isn't the "bart" made for tall people. The doors look really low! I like the kind of 60ties-70ties futuristic look of the trains though


:laugh: that's a really good question! In truth, I'll check the door height configuration/s and interior floor-to-ceiling height of a typical BART train when I get a chance. But yes, it was initially conceived in the 1950s when freeways started to compete with the region's transportation network, and it was planned to serve five counties in its original plan; however, San Mateo and Marin Counties dropped out, citing lack of tax base, leaving San Francisco, Alameda, and Contra Costa Counties having the original network (ironically, Daly City Station, located in San Mateo County, was built as an original terminus for the network that went through San Francisco). And by the way, the initial phase of the project (actual construction and build out) received no Federal funding at all; it was funded by the State and local governments that cashed in on the large-scale, regional project.

So, for a train that is of 60s-70s design, I must say that the train height may have already considered tall people boarding those trains; however, you're right that the door heights may seem to be a bit too low, given the time when those were built.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

joshsam said:


> I have a quenstion, is it me or isn't the "bart" made for tall people. The doors look really low! I like the kind of 60ties-70ties futuristic look of the trains though


I'm over 6 feet tall, and have never had a problem getting through BART doors. The thought that they're too short never even crossed my mind. I've never heard that complaint from anyone else either...you'd probably have to be 7 feet tall to have trouble getting through them :lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Video's gave ùe the impression  like this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNH9pus1fDc

If I must compaire to a metro system I use the most:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV7i9Pxv3BE

I think it looks like the doors of BART are lower because of the shape of the hull  Anyway for being their age, the look pretty good. Have they been updated? The orange trains in the second video I posted are from 1975, they don't even look as good as the BART


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I can understand you. The doors_ look _low, but they aren't.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

techniques1200s said:


> I'm over 6 feet tall, and have never had a problem getting through BART doors. The thought that they're too short never even crossed my mind. I've never heard that complaint from anyone else either...you'd probably have to be 7 feet tall to have trouble getting through them :lol:





joshsam said:


> Video's gave ùe the impression  like this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNH9pus1fDc
> 
> If I must compaire to a metro system I use the most:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV7i9Pxv3BE
> ...





Benonie said:


> Well, I can understand you. The doors_ look _low, but they aren't.


Hehehe I personally have no complaints about door heights. What I personally have a problem about is the *number* of doors per side: right now, there are two per side, meaning people really have to wait for all the passengers to get out first, especially during rush hour, before hopping on board. Worse, trains could fill up so quickly, you never know how crowded a train is until you get to the train car you want to board in. I will also give you a little boarding hint I use that ensures that I get the train door/s I want each and every time: that will come soon.

For today, first of all, my apologies for not updating this wonderful thread of mine lately because I have taken a good long break from school and photography, as well as enjoying just a week off! So, today, I will be doing multiple sets of new pictures that I know you'll enjoy... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: various transit vehicles at *El Cerrito Del Norte BART Station*. The importance of Del Norte BART to me is that this is my preferred transfer point between my bus between from Marin County and BART (as well as a major regional transfer point for buses heading to Solano, Napa, and central Contra Costa Counties to as far north as Calistoga, northeast as Fairfield, and east as Martinez).


DSC00128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00129 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
On the picture below, the train on the left heads to Richmond, one more stop to the northwest; the train on the right heads to Millbrae Caltrain via Downtown Oakland and Downtown San Francisco.


DSC00132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00133 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00135 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00146 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00394 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00395 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles around *Downtown Berkeley BART Station*.


DSC09514 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09587 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09588 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09589 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09616 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09617 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09622 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09624 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09628 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Golden Gate Transit* buses at San Rafael Transit Center.


DSC09349 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09352 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09367 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00092 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00094 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00095 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Continuing with my transit trends... let me do a few mini-collections. 

Part 1: *BART* trains and stations. From my *Photobucket* collection.

Lafayette Station:


Richmond Station: (Amtrak also operates to and from this station)












Walnut Creek Station:




Train interior:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will do multiple parts showcases once again... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* electric trolleybuses.


DSC06770 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06870 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06927 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06946 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06966 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Golden Gate Transit* buses. Includes both bus interiors and exteriors.

Bus exteriors:


DSC07275 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07441 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07420 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Bus interiors:


DSC07257 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07258 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07432 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3 of my mini collections: *El Cerrito Plaza BART Station*. Often called "Plaza" station because it is located next to El Cerrito Plaza, a large suburban outdoor shopping center (strip mall) close to San Pablo Avenue, this is one of two stations in El Cerrito, and it serves commuters from north Berkeley, Albany, and Kensington up in the Berkeley Hills. To me, this is a quieter station of the two El Cerrito BART stations because less AC Transit buses operate to and from this stop, with routes serving El Cerrito, northern Berkeley, Albany, and Richmond (via Carlson Blvd. to Hilltop Mall). It also serves UC Berkeley, albeit once daily in the early morning.


DSC09411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09412 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09413 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09414 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09415 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09417 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09428 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09431 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09437 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09444 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09446 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will do a multi-part showcase, all from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: a single image... a panorama shot of *El Cerrito Del Norte BART* from the southbound (San Francisco/Fremont-bound) platform.


DSC00139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles around *Downtown Berkeley* and *UC Berkeley*.


DSC00150 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00152 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00154 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00156 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00168 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00182 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00204 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

And by the way, a special note on the cable cars: the fare may be more costly than riding a bus, streetcar, or light rail ($6 versus $2), but the cable cars also accept the Clipper Card as corn of payment (either in cash or monthly pass). More information on how to use Clipper on Muni


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Actually, there are *monthly passes* designed for that purpose... currently, the monthly adult (A) pass, which will allow you to ride on all Muni (buses, streetcars, and Muni Metro) services, as well as BART within San Francisco (between Balboa Park and Embarcadero), costs $74. The monthly adult Muni-only (M) pass, which is essentially ride on all Muni services with no limit for a month (no BART addition), costs $64. Both passes can be added through a *Clipper Card*, which is similar to the Oyster Card in London, which allows you to load it with e-cash, monthly passes, and 10-ride tickets... you can get it upon arrival at San Francisco International Airport for a small fee, and you can pretty much load it up with up to $300 in e-cash and unlimited number of passes. And by the way, there are also Clipper Cards for seniors and youth; apply in person with a Transit agency of your choice.
> 
> And by the way, you can pretty much use the card from Sonoma to Santa Clara County, with nine different agencies already participating in the program, and you can get more than just monthly passes... when you use the card on some agencies, like Golden Gate and Caltrain, you get fate discounts per trip, and when you transfer between buses, chances are you can transfer either for free or with a partial fare credit, allowing you to save even more money when you commute. And the best part: transfers ate encoded automatically to your card, allowing you a less hassle way to get around! I must say: Golden Gate provides generous discounts and transfer windows: I mean, three-hour transfers for local services and four hours for regional services, daily buses between San Francisco and Santa Rosa via US-101, and pretty hefty discounts for ferry rides (not to mention transfer agreements with Muni)... read more details here.


wow I didn't expcted it to be so well integrated and the prices for the monthly pass are so low!

Is this the best transport system in the north america outside of NYC? I bet it is.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

lezgotolondon said:


> wow I didn't expcted it to be so well integrated and the prices for the monthly pass are so low!
> 
> Is this the best transport system in the north america outside of NYC? I bet it is.


It is pretty integrated, such that you can have multiple passes and a sufficient amount of e-cash when needed. Best of all, you can reload the Clipper Card (and purchase passes) at specially-designed Clipper Card add-value machines (for example, at the San Francisco Ferry Building next to the Golden Gate Ferry boarding point), BART ticketing stations, Muni Metro ticketing booths, Walgreens, myTransit Plus, Clipper kiosks at Embarcadero Station and the Ferry Building, and many other locations throughout the region. Alternatively, you can add value online; if you want to stay here longer, you will need to have a (US-based) credit or debit card (ask for details) to use the Autoload feature. And yes, monthly passes can cost pretty low, but, even though price hikes happen yearly, for some riders, even a $2 rise for a monthly pass can be a bit too much. San Francisco has then granted low-cost Muni fast passes for low-income families, and in March, Muni started implementing free rides for youths 18 and below, provided that they get a Clipper youths card specifically encoded with the free Muni rides so that students will board quicker on buses, light rail, and streetcars where possible. And, the policy for Muni is all-door boarding, in which it deploys both proof-of-payment and fare box collection at the same time, and that riders need to have a valid Clipper Card or transfer slip while on board for random inspection.

And I could say that SF has a really good transit network outside of NYC, despite the fact that region-wide, the transit system is broken into 20-plus agencies, most of them working independently of each other. However, the Metropolitan Transportation Commission (MTC) ensures that the public transportation system here in the San Francisco Bay Area is working to benefit the most residents and stakeholders.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

dear fod....
are there in united states intercity buses with two floors and four wheels per side like this???


brunogoiania said:


>


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ I don't think so, my friend. We have the double-decker tour buses, as I showed recently, but not to my knowledge about that type of double decker with four wheels per side...

For today, some *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* images around *San Rafael*. Since yesterday, Marin Transit has converted three bus routes into shuttle routes, and it has bolstered service to many communities, most especially in Novato and Tiburon where service to my community now runs every 15 to 30 minutes on the weekdays instead of every hour, and the last bus from San Rafael to my place now leaves at 8:45pm instead of 7:15pm weekdays, and 8pm instead of 7pm weekends and holidays. And, the number of services that go through my place has increased significantly, from two (one local and one commuter) to six (one local, three shuttle, one commuter, and one school-day). Sadly, though, I cannot use Clipper (the commuter card) to ride the shuttle services; I'll need to pay the fare by cash. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part A: at *Northgate Mall*.


DSC03966 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03971 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03974 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03975 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03978 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part B: at *San Rafael Transit Center*.


DSC03980 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03982 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more transit vehicles from around the region...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* PCC streetcars on the F-Market & Wharves line.


1078-San Diego by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1057-Cincinnati by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1072-Mexico City by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1080-Los Angeles Pacific Lines by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1079-Detroit by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1074-Toronto, Canada by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1062-Louisville by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1051-San Francisco Muni (1960s, left) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1051-San Francisco Muni (1960s, right) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1053-Brooklyn by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: even more streetcars from San Francisco.


1010-San Francisco Muni (1940s) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1076-Washington, DC by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1055-Philadelphia (Postwar Livery) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1-San Francisco (original livery) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1007-Philadelphia Suburban by anthonynachor, on Flickr


1008-San Francisco (1950s) by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: various transit vehicles at the *Golden Gate Bridge*.


DSC03949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03950 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03952 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03953 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03956 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04027 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04113 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04141 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *Marin Transit* vehicles at Hamilton Theater in Novato.


DSC04145 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04146 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04148 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04158 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, let me catch up with my showcases by presenting much more new contents...

Part 1: *Lockheed Martin Transit Center*, Sunnyvale. This transit center has a light rail station and a mid-sized transit center that the Santa Clara Valley Transportation Administration (SCVTA, commonly known as the VTA) operates. Also operating to this transit center is the San Joaquin Regional Transit District (commonly known as the San Joaquin RTD) that operates several peak-period services to and from Stockton, Manteca, Tracy, and other points in the San Joaquin Valley. From my *Flickr* collection.

Section A: light rail station


DSC04423 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04425 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04426 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04448 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04449 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04450 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04452 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04454 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04455 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Section B: buses at the *Lockheed Martin Transit Center*.


DSC04430 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04434 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04441 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04446 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04447 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04488 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04491 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various scenes (interior and exterior) around *Santa Clara County* on the *Valley Transportation Authority (VTA)*.


DSC04279 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04280 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04281 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04287 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04289 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04293 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04338 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04341 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04342 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04349 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: even more scenes with the VTA around *San Jose*.


DSC04350 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04354 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04355 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04361 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04370 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04373 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04375 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04376 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04377 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04380 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: random images of *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* vehicles around Marin County.


DSC04549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04552 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04558 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04560 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04561 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04563 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: various *San Francisco Muni* vehicles around the City.


DSC04583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04589 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04594 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04596 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04599 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04598 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

All right, for today, some little treats for you...

Yesterday, I took a ride inside *San Francisco Muni*'s newest bus type, the *New Flyer Xcelsior XD40*. It is a semi-low floor bus, capable of seating around 35 passengers comfortably in both forward-facing and longitudinal positions (called _Urban-Style_ seating), and with its low-floor feature, boarding and disembarking is a breeze since the floor is nearly level to most of San Francisco's sidewalks. It may not have air conditioning (typical of San Francisco Muni's bus fleet), but during the winter, a driver explained to me that it has a good heating mechanism that will keep passengers warm when it rains outside. And, similar to its Orion VII cousins, it operates with hybrid electric power, has a kneeling function for seniors and the handicapped, and a flip-out ramp for wheelchair-bound passengers. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC04665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04657 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04647 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04648 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04652 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04654 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My extended regular showcase continues...

Part 1: various low-floored *AC Transit* buses near San Francisco's *Temporary Transbay Terminal*, with unique destination headsigns bound for the East Bay. Also from my *Flickr* collection.

_Note: if you have any questions regarding the destinations, feel free to ask. I have personally been on board on several Transbay lines, namely the F, L, LA, NL, and O._


DSC04660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04678 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04684 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04698 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04703 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04725 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04729 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various images (interior and exterior) of *VTA*'s light rail vehicles and stations. This series covers between Civic Center and Tasman Stations in San Jose.


DSC04388 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04407 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04409 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04412 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: also lately, I've ridden on a recently rehabilitated *San Francisco Muni* Neoplan AN40 bus, in which the seats have been replaced from plastic that chip easily (and a singular color too of brown) to a combination of plastic and rubber, with color-coordinated seats wherein passengers can easily identify where they can seat (red would be for regular passengers, blue for the seniors and handicapped). In addition, the destination signs have been modified to provide a cleaner, more modern look (with the line number "reflecting" from a distance), and the driver's console has been readjusted to have the machine that shows the line number and destination located on the top left instead of the bottom right. Most importantly, even though the automated voice annunciator systems (both visual and hearing) remain the same, the engines have been repowered, giving them an extra lease on life to conquer San Francisco's busiest corridors.


DSC05964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05966 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05965 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03734 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03735 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03736 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03737 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03741 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03749 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't posted on this thread for some time now, and I am pleased to tell you that with a few more trips, I've taken so many brand new transit pics that I'm ready to share those with you! All will be from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: *Caltrain*, all at *Redwood City Station* (called locally as Sequoia Station)


DSC05172 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05174 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05176 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05192 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05195 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05204 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05210 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05211 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

A latest update from here: since 8pm last night PDT (3am GMT), the *San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge* had been closed off to all vehicular traffic except for the following:

- Treasure Island and Yerba Buena Island residents and workers with permits
- San Francisco Muni bus line 108, which operates between the Transbay Terminal and Treasure Island

The closure will take effect until 5am on 3 September (12nn GMT), and while AC Transit will truncate its Transbay buses to start and end their trips at four BART stations, BART will run its trains round the clock for the duration of the closure, with hourly trips to 14 stations and a transfer to all trains is available at MacArthur BART. Additional ferry services will be provided, and motorists and travelers are encouraged to use mass transit to get around to lessen the blow on the region's highway network. 

Details and updates can be found on the following:

- ABC7 News: Yerba Buena Live Cam
- Alert 511 Bay Area
- Bay Bridge Info
- CBS San Francisco


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning collection of urban and suburban transport again! Great updates FOD! :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I have so much more transit pictures to share from around San Francisco... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: from today, you can take advantage of bike sharing here in the San Francisco Bay Area. Called *Bay Area Bike Share*, this service allows casual cyclists and those performing short errands to rent bikes from rack locations around San Francisco, Redwood City, Palo Alto, Mountain View, and San Jose, with additional locations to be added as this program continues to be rolled out in other cities and counties around the region. I have a preview of it from Redwood City here, and now, you can see what the actual bikes look like, complete with the racks and billing machine. The machines can show you instructions in English, Chinese, and Spanish (with other languages to follow, hopefully, for tourists to use).

First rental station I found in the City is across from the *Ferry Building*.


DSC07319 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
This particular rental station is located on Market Street farside of Fourth Street (also crossing with Stockton and Ellis Streets), near the *Powell BART/Muni Metro Station*.


DSC07772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07771 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07897 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07899 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07901 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07902 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07903 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Stunning collection of urban and suburban transport again! Great updates FOD! :cheers:


Thanks once again, my friend! :hug:

Part 2: even more *San Francisco Muni* trolleybuses around Market Street and Mission Street.


DSC07744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07759 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07761 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07871 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07881 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07883 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07888 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07891 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07894 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: some *Golden Gate Transit* buses at the Golden Gate Bridge Toll Plaza.


DSC07735 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07809 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07813 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07819 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07822 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07830 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07835 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07836 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07838 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07839 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07840 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07841 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07842 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07843 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: some more *San Francisco Muni* buses from around the City.


DSC07854 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07858 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07859 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07873 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07889 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07892 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07895 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07919 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07922 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: since I introduced on this thread *San Francisco Muni*'s latest bus type, the New Flyer Xcelsior XD40 Hybrid, I have seen even more of them in service... here are a few of them I've seen:


DSC07872 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07910 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08048 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great to see the bike sharing system has been introduced in San Fransisco too! :banana:

We've got them in Brussels and Antwerp and they are very, very succesful.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ah yes. I will test the system out when I get a chance and document my ride through pictures! :yes: Hopefully, this bike sharing services will be successful over time, similar to those in Europe...

For today, even more images from around San Francisco, from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: various transit vehicles along *Van Ness Avenue*, heading south towards Market Street. Also includes Muni bus interiors.


DSC06715 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06722 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06724 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06728 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06747 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06749 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06752 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06753 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



DSC06763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06767 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06768 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06771 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Muni Metro Van Ness Station*, located on Market Street and Van Ness Avenue. This is an "unofficial transfer point" where passengers heading to and from the J-Church and N-Judah lines will need to switch trains here since those will head out from the Market Street Tunnel on Duboce & Church Streets (a switch is located due southwest of the station, closer to Church Station). Alternatively, passengers could also get out at either Duboce & Church (on the N-Judah line) or Church & Market (on the J-Church line) to access Church Station as well to get to and from the K, L, M, and T train.


DSC06774 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06775 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06776 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06777 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06778 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06780 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06781 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *AC Transit* buses around *Berkeley*.


DSC06877 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06884 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06903 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06905 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06918 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06950 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06999 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07028 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07031 by anthonynachor, on Flickr

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *Golden Gate Transit* buses around Marin County and San Francisco.


DSC07147 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07170 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
And it looks like my city is being promoted on buses too... at least on this one:


DSC07681 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07713 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07844 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07845 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07847 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm really stunned at the variety of bus styles in a city.. I think I have been quite unobservant and just assumed most of them looked alike when they do not!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Taller said:


> I'm really stunned at the variety of bus styles in a city.. I think I have been quite unobservant and just assumed most of them looked alike when they do not!


I take my time to walk around so many parts of San Francisco and around the Bay Area because I understand the very diverse and rich nature of the public transit network here, to a point that I have been to all stations on BART and most of Caltrain, as well as riding the busiest bus lines, not just for experience but also as a way for me to get around... I virtually mix commuting around with bus and train spotting, walking around neighborhoods, and enjoying the best each city I visit has to offer. It just happens that on some trips, I also get a ride through my uncle who attends meetings in the South Bay, and I end up taking pictures as far south as San Jose. And by the way, I still have so much to share from my *Photobucket* collection too that I haven't touched for weeks!

And by the way, when you visit San Francisco, will you try out Bay Area Bike Share too? I know you really love biking around, that's why...


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

So for today, another multi-part showcase will be coming your way... from my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: at *Powell BART Station* in San Francisco.


DSC07774 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07775 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07776 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07777 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07778 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07780 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07781 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07783 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08287 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08289 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: at and around *Glen Park BART Station* in San Francisco. This is the only San Francisco BART Station that has its own Park-and-Ride, and this primarily serves the neighborhoods of Glen Park, Excelsior, Diamond Heights, and Sunnyside. This is the closest stop for Twin Peaks, Saint Francis Wood, and Portola neighborhoods, in which most areas can be reached by Muni bus lines 23 (Monterey), 36 (Teresita), 44 (O'Shaughnessy), and 52 (Excelsior).


DSC07930 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07933 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07938 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07947 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07956 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07959 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: various *taxis* around San Francisco.


DSC07909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07921 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Here's another taxicab from Santa Clara I've spotted in San Francisco... I wonder what he's doing some 50 miles away from his base?


DSC08178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08192 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08199 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08211 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08248 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08249 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08250 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08262 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08263 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08276 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: various *San Francisco Muni* vehicles along Market Street.


DSC08180 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08191 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08193 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08194 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08195 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08197 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08198 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08200 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: various *San Francisco Muni* vehicles on Market Street on the junction between Third, Kearny, and Geary Streets.


DSC08202 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08203 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08204 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08205 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08206 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08210 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08212 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08216 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08217 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08220 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely! Thanks for all the great updates FOD! LOve the foggy ones.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My sincere apologies for not posting a lot here lately... Been very busy taking new photos all over the region. But, a great reward is that you'll get to see so many brand new photos that it'll be tough to pick a particular topic or two!

Part 1: at and around *Concord BART Station*. Concord is the largest city in Contra Costa County, hosting to two BART stations (the other being North Concord/Martinez), and it is a pretty large suburban station with a pretty frequent (half-hourly) bus service that covers Concord, Pleasant Hill, Martinez, and Walnut Creek with *County Connection* and Pittsburg/Bay Point BART with *Tri-Delta Transit*.


DSC01639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01643 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01646 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01650 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01652 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01670 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: around *Concord BART*, with *Tri-Delta Transit* and *BART* being the stars.


DSC01668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01671 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01683 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Some interesting things I saw as I got off the station...


DSC01636 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01638 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

And speaking of *BART*...

Part 3: at *MacArthur BART Station* (platform floor). Soon, I will do the ground level.


DSC01609 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01617 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01630 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Subscribing here too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice updates, well worth waiting for them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Your collection of transport in the area is remarkable, well done mate :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Subscribing here too.


Awww thanks, LAF! :hug:



Benonie said:


> Nice updates, well worth waiting for them!


It is indeed well worth the wait, especially that I have my camera with me all the time and take pictures from so many places around the region. In fact, I hinted one of your members yesterday: "anything transit-related I take at a particular place could end up being shown here", and you'll get another boost of it after these messages. 



SYDNEY said:


> Your collection of transport in the area is remarkable, well done mate :cheers:


Thanks, Sydney! I know you've been busy (I am too), and I just do my best to post those wonderful images when I can. :hug:

So, for today, I'll showcase two entirely different sets of transit photos, a mix-up mash-up of bus images around the Bay Area, particularly in San Francisco and Oakland.

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* buses around the *Financial District*, San Francisco.


DSC02299 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02300 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02305 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02312 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02316 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02319 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02335 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *AC Transit* buses around *Downtown Oakland*, particularly near *12th Street/Oakland City Center BART*.


DSC02384 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02389 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02390 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02397 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, some more *taxis* around *Union Square* and *Powell Street BART/Muni Metro Station* in San Francisco. From my *Flickr* collection.


DSC03217 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03246 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03251 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03254 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03257 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03263 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03272 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03281 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03285 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03331 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: BART trains in motion at *Daly City BART*, along with its surroundings.


DSC03383 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03380 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03382 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03391 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03397 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03404 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03405 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03409 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03414 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Thanks, Sydney! I know you've been busy (I am too), and I just do my best to post those wonderful images when I can. :hug:


:cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies if I haven't updated this thread for a long time, but I've taken so much time taking so many new transit photos that I've crossed 10,000 transit images on my Flickr collection this week. And by the way, I'm in the process of renaming my newest pictures to have descriptive names to a point that I've made a standardized format to name images... and I've been receiving quite a lot of likes and invites to add them to larger transit-related albums on *Flickr*. I'll do my best to post as many new images as possible this weekend, covering multiple transit agencies and multiple locations.

First up: *San Francisco Muni* buses along Market Street, especially focusing on the agency's newest bus type, the New Flyer Xcelsior XDE40 Hybrid Bus.


San Francisco Muni - 8658 - 40' New Flyer XDE40 Hybrid Electric Bus (2013) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Muni - 8622 - 40' New Flyer XDE40 Hybrid Electric Bus (2013) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Muni - 8639 - 40' New Flyer XDE40 Hybrid Electric Bus (2013) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05746 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03235 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
And here's a little note of late: the *5-Fulton* service now has a complementary limited-stop service, called the *5L-Fulton Limited*. Details on the following services are as follows:

- The *5L-Fulton Limited* line, which started operations last 28 October 2013, operates weekdays only between 7am and 7pm, and it runs the full line between the Temporary Transbay Terminal and Ocean Beach. This bus service uses the 40' trolleybuses currently in use also for the 5-Fulton local service running at all other times (including late nights), and while the service stops at all stops along Market Street, it makes fewer stops along McAllister Street and Fulton Street (between Central Ave and 6th Ave). It is a pilot test program as part of the City and County of San Francisco's Transit Effectiveness Project (TEP), which is managed by the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Authority. The following stops are served by the 5L:

-- All stops on Market Street
-- McAllister & Jones (outbound only)
-- McAllister & Leavenworth (inbound only)
-- McAllister & Van Ness (connects to the 47-Van Ness and 49-Van Ness/Mission bus lines, as well as Golden Gate Transit on McAllister & Hyde)
-- McAllister & Fillmore (connects to the 22-Fillmore bus line)
-- McAllister & Divisadero (connects to the 24-Divisadero bus line)
-- Fulton & Masonic (connects to the 43-Masonic bus line)
-- Fulton & Parker/Shrader (for University of San Francisco and St. Mary's Hospital)
-- Fulton & Arguello (connects to the 33-Stanyan bus line)
-- Fulton & 6th Ave
-- All stops on Fulton Street west of 6th Ave

This line is intended for passengers traveling between Market Street, Civic Center, Alamo Square (albeit a little walk from Fulton Street), Inner Richmond, and Outer Richmond, and with fewer stops, this service can save several minutes for commuters traveling crosstown along McAllister and Fulton Streets.

- While the 5L is in service, the *5-Fulton* local service operates as a short-line service, in which it makes all stops between the Temporary Transbay Terminal and Fulton St & 6th Ave (at Golden Gate Park). This line uses the brand new New Flyer Xcelsior XDE40 Hybrid Buses (!!!), in which it provides additional service to areas not served by the 5L, and it is intended for passengers traveling between Market Street, Civic Center, Jefferson Square, NoPa, and Inner Richmond. And when the 5L stops operating, this line will resume full-line service between the Temporary Transbay Terminal and Ocean Beach, stopping at all stops.

So, here's a preview of what to look out for...

*5 and 5L combined bus stop on Market Street:*


DSC05424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*5L-Fulton Limited* inbound service:


DSC05804 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*5-Fulton* inbound service:


DSC05798 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*5L-Fulton Limited* outbound service:


DSC05728 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*5-Fulton* outbound service (between 7am and 7pm weekdays):


DSC05801 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*5-Fulton* operating at other times:


DSC03319 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05417 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
For more details, click on any of the following from the SFMTA:

- 5/5L line map (PDF)
-  5-Fulton line description
- 5L-Fulton Limited line description


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Next up: more *taxis* around San Francisco.


DSC05715 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05716 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05724 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05731 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05747 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05756 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05757 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05799 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05950 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05957 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice and congrats as MOD, I haven't noticed that.
BTW, I assumed that the fares are the same with visitors/tourists, right? and what's a _clipper_?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

mb92 said:


> Wonderful pictures. :applause:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates :cheers:





capricorn2000 said:


> wow! nice and congrats as MOD, I haven't noticed that.
> BTW, I assumed that the fares are the same with visitors/tourists, right? and what's a _clipper_?


Thanks, my friends! :grouphug:

@capricorn Yes, those fares are the same with visitors and tourists. And the Clipper Card is similar to the Oyster Card in London wherein one can load cash on a card and use it on multiple transit agencies around the San Francisco Bay Area without needing to look at how much you've got left. It is a contact-less smart card that allows you also to put in commuter passes and monthly passes, making your commute around the region much easier and quicker... and some agencies also provide discounts for Clipper users (e.g. free transfers between buses, fare credits and discounts, pay your parking fees, etc) that allow a seamless travel experience. As of today, nine agencies accept the Clipper Card, allowing you to travel between Santa Rosa and San Jose with ease. And, should you want a Clipper Card, get one at a Bay Area Walgreens (pharmacy) or at a fare vending machine at Embarcadero, Montgomery, Powell, Civic Center (all BART/Muni Metro stations), or at the Ferry Building.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll shift my focus from San Francisco to Oakland and the East Bay...

Part 1: *AC Transit* buses around Downtown Oakland:


DSC06155 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06160 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06165 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06169 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06173 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06176 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06177 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: walking around Downtown Oakland, at dusk...


market-to-bart by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06382 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06406 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06431 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06438 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06444 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06458 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06470 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, some images from around the *San Francisco Financial District* of various transit agencies. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: buses and streetcars.


DSC06131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06133 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06135 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06521 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06525 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06529 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06531 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06537 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06556 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06558 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: taxis, most of which are from the *Yellow Cab Cooperative*.


DSC06520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06522 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06533 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06544 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06564 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies... it's been weeks since I've posted my last showcase here. However, you will be rewarded with tons of brand new transit pictures from this week, and I truly mean it. And by the way, to make it up for the time I haven't posted here, next week, I'll do my best to post as many new images as possible.

First up, *AC Transit* buses at and near the *Temporary Transbay Terminal* in San Francisco.


DSC07401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07402 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07408 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07421 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07427 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07445 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07451 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: same location, but this time, of *San Francisco Muni* buses.


DSC07387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07388 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07390 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07391 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07403 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07405 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07430 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07433 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: a goal of my latest photo shoot is to take pics of *AC Transit*'s latest bus, the Gillig Low Floor Suburban Bus. It looks exactly like the buses below...


DSC07440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
The main differences lie, not just with the exterior paint job, but also the following that are also offered by Golden Gate Transit and on board the agency's MCI buses:

- Suburban-style cushioned (non-reclining) seats
- Free WiFi on board
- Overhead reading lamps
- Overhead luggage racks

The best part: I found many of them running on the early part of the afternoon commute that I saw them operating on at least four different lines (C, NX1, P, and V).


DSC07422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07423 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07425 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07588 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07567 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
More information can be read here


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates FOD! :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Great updates FOD! :cheers:


Thanks, my friend! Haven't talked to you in a while in the forums here, but I'll do my best to revisit your fabulous Belgium and NYC forums and see for any new stuff you've got! 

So for today, even more transit photos from my *Flickr* collection. Part 1 will focus on *El Cerrito del Norte BART Station*.


DSC05579 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05580 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05581 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05585 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05586 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05587 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05590 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05592 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05593 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: some more *San Francisco Muni* vehicles near San Francisco State University and Stonestown Galleria. Also includes paratransit vehicles.


DSC05627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05631 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05634 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05637 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05638 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05644 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05645 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Golden Gate Transit* buses at various locations in San Francisco and San Rafael.


DSC05676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05681 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05685 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05686 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
The bus stop sign below is one of hundreds being installed around Marin County to enhance visibility for passengers using both Golden Gate Transit and Marin Transit, and the installation of such new signs started in the Summer, with more to be rolled out soon. It presents bus line information for Golden Gate Transit (with no destination and frequency, sadly) and Marin Transit (with destination and frequency), as well as the bus stop ID which passengers can use when calling 511 (not yet activated), and the bus stop list is shown on both sides.


DSC06129 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06857 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies again if I haven't been posting here lately... but you'll be rewarded with so many brand new images. :yes: From my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: *AC Transit* buses at various locations in Oakland, Berkeley, and El Cerrito.


DSC08605 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08609 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08612 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08626 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08632 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08843 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08845 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08918 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08932 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08933 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various *taxis* around San Francisco.


DSC08659 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08669 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08697 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08716 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08732 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08741 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08750 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08759 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08784 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08789 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08809 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Market Street Streetcars* in San Francisco.


DSC07273 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07274 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07301 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07345 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07359 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07822 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08742 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely, beautiful, gorgeous, colorful streetcars!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Lovely, beautiful, gorgeous, colorful streetcars!


Thanks, mate! :hug:

For today, I will be presenting even more transit images as we approach Christmas... :yes: Of course, regular vehicles will also be presented. From my *Flickr* collection.

Part 1: *Holiday treats*.


DSC08677 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08681 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *AC Transit* buses around Oakland and Berkeley.


DSC08938 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08946 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08985 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08987 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08989 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08991 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08992 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09007 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: various *San Francisco Muni* buses around South of Market and along Market Street.


DSC08656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08661 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08666 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08693 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08707 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08727 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08734 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice new pics, FOD!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks, TB! :hug:

Today, even more brand new pics... this time, more *taxicabs* from around *Union Square* and the *Financial District* in San Francisco.

Part 1:


DSC08813 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08814 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09053 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09058 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09067 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09087 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09088 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09100 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09108 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2:


DSC09110 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09116 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09117 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09155 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09158 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09159 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09162 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3:


DSC07480 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07551 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07595 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07605 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07617 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07747 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07796 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07828 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07834 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07848 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi FOD, my Ssc friend :hi:

I absolutely love all your photos, but I am hopelessly in love with the charming Market Street Streetcars :lovethem: 

Thank you for sharing...please never stop :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *San Francisco Muni* vehicles on a rainy day.


DSC03361 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03362 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03374 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03377 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03378 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03382 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03384 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: *Taxicabs* along Market Street between Third/Kearny/Geary and Fifth/Powell Streets.


DSC03258 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03260 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03277 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03286 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03287 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03292 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03296 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03298 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03309 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

we used to have these in Toronto, they were red, called them red rockets, they moved better than any cars I have been in since


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Urbanista1 said:


> we used to have these in Toronto, they were red, called them red rockets, they moved better than any cars I have been in since


Ah yes... TB told me about the Red Rockets. In fact, I've taken quite a few pictures of that wonderful streetcar running in San Francisco, and here is one of them:


DSC03265 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Indeed, those streetcars look pretty lovely, especially on a bright, sunny day. :yes:

For today, yet another multi-part showcase...

Part 1: even more *taxicabs* around San Francisco during the afternoon/evening rush hour.


DSC02965 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02977 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02996 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03024 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03030 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03043 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles and scenes along *Market Street* and around the *Financial District* in the pouring rain.


DSC03740 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03741 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03745 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03760 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03767 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Golden Gate Transit* buses around San Francisco's Financial District.


DSC03357 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03576 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03578 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03580 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03583 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03788 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03792 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03794 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And also very nice, amazing new photos into this thread :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Indeed, those streetcars look pretty lovely, especially on a bright, sunny day.


I think they look fantastic, beautiful, gorgeous, even on a grey and rainy day.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> And also very nice, amazing new photos into this thread :cheers:


Thanks again, Chris! :hug:



Benonie said:


> I think they look fantastic, beautiful, gorgeous, even on a grey and rainy day.


Thanks, my friend! Long time, no hear, by the way... I've been busy with school and traveling all over the place. :hug:

So for today, another multiple showcase...

Part 1: various transit vehicles at *Hayward BART*.


DSC05884 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05885 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05886 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05887 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05888 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05889 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05890 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05894 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05896 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05897 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles at Market and Eight/Hyde/Grove Streets at *Civic Center* in San Francisco.


DSC05948 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05950 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05952 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05953 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05956 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05957 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05958 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05960 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05968 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


San Francisco Muni - 5481 - 40' ETI 14TrSF Trolleybus (2001) by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *SamTrans* buses in a district called Top of the Hill in Daly City.


DSC03900 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03905 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03911 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03913 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03919 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03921 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03927 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more transit images from the suburbs...

Part 1: *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* vehicles in San Francisco and Novato.


DSC03962 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03965 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03976 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03978 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03979 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03987 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *SamTrans* buses at *San Bruno BART*.


DSC02370 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02372 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02381 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02395 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02401 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02410 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02414 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03551 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03558 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: on and off-board *BART* trains.


DSC02416 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02417 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03712 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03716 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03344 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03346 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03350 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03352 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03182 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's continue with even more transit pictures, beginning with streetcars and cable cars with *San Francisco Muni*.

Part 1:


DSC06032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06044 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06627 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06707 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06767 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07244 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07271 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2:


DSC07301 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07345 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07364 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07822 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09101 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3:


DSC06098 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06099 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06663 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06672 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07382 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08689 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00181 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01391 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue with my showcase, let me present what the morning rush hour looks like in San Francisco...

Part 1: *Golden Gate Transit* buses.


DSC09065 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09087 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09388 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09390 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09396 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09398 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: 40-footer *San Francisco Muni* diesel buses.



DSC03598 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03602 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03642 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03645 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03648 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03654 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09122 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: a medley of *San Francisco Muni* trolleybuses, articulated (60-footer), and hybrid (40-footer) buses.


DSC03674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03692 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03696 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03699 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09117 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09168 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09179 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles at Market & Front/Fremont Streets at the heart of San Francisco's *Financial District* during the PM rush hour.


DSC00433 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00434 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00441 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00445 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00458 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00460 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *SamTrans* vehicles in San Francisco and Daly City.


DSC00316 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02553 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02555 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02557 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02563 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *San Francisco Muni* buses (also interiors) in the *Ingleside* (also City College) and *Excelsior* districts.


DSC00213 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00217 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00225 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00227 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00229 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00231 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00234 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00241 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00246 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: San Francisco's *historic streetcars*. Also includes an interior image.


DSC01872 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00016 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00024 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00025 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02063 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02070 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more photos... this time from outside San Francisco.

Part 1: *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* vehicles at San Rafael and Novato. Also includes images of *Whistlestop* cutaway vans.


DSC01971 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01985 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01987 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01991 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02283 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02646 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02654 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02658 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02702 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02726 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *AC Transit* buses in Downtown Oakland.


DSC00660 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00662 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00663 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00668 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00670 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00676 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00683 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00692 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll showcase intra-city transit services...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* buses.


DSC02321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02378 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02379 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02395 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Santa Rosa CityBus* at Santa Rosa Transit Mall.


DSC03545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03551 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03560 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03562 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03563 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03565 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *SamTrans* buses. Also includes a bus interior.


DSC02915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02925 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02937 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02942 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02985 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03029 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03032 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03033 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03034 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03041 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For this weekend, I'll showcase a few more transit vehicles, including school buses.

Part 1: San Francisco *taxis*.


DSC03656 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03661 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03664 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03682 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03782 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03792 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03803 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03813 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *school buses*.


DSC01974 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01979 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02720 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02730 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03406 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03768 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: more images from *Santa Rosa Transit Mall*.


DSC03554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03564 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03567 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03569 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03570 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03571 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03572 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03573 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03574 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03576 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *San Francisco Muni* buses.


DSC03688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03691 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03693 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03694 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03695 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03698 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03703 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03706 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03708 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more local transit photos...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* buses at the *Financial District*.


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Powell Station* at the *Muni Metro* platform.


DSC03846 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03847 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03848 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03850 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03851 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03853 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03854 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03856 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03859 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03861 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* vehicles.


DSC03625 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03638 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03640 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03655 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03745 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03762 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will start my transit showcase with *Muni Metro* trains at various locations in San Francisco.


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04284 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04289 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04415 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

To continue with my birthday showcase...

Part 2: *taxicabs* around San Francisco.


DSC04420 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04423 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04439 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04444 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04446 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04454 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04484 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04485 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *San Francisco Muni* trolleybuses.


DSC04038 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04054 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04103 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04123 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04425 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04456 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04777 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *Golden Gate Transit* buses.


DSC04834 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04837 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04840 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04845 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04851 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04861 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04867 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05273 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05274 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05277 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: *streetcars* along Market Street.


DSC04728 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04745 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04765 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04784 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04797 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04815 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04877 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For my birthday showcase, I will showcase even more transit vehicles around San Francisco and San Mateo County...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* buses during the afternoon rush hour.


DSC04453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04467 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04477 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04481 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04482 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04559 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Golden Gate Transit* buses during the afternoon rush hour.


Untitled by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04461 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04522 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



DSC04584 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04630 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04639 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04641 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05337 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Special birthday showcase: buses and shuttles around *San Francisco International Airport*. Also includes *AirTrain*.

Part 1:


DSC01134 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01150 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01298 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01326 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01339 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01351 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01375 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01376 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2:


DSC01385 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01386 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01387 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01390 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01400 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01403 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01404 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01407 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll showcase transit vehicles during the afternoon rush hour.

Part 1: various vehicles at Market & Front/Fremont Streets in the *Financial District*.


DSC00464 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00470 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00471 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00476 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00478 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: (mostly) *San Francisco Muni* buses at Market & Montgomery Streets in the *Financial District*, walking up to Sansome Street.


DSC01889 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01892 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01895 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01898 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01899 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01902 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01903 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01905 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01908 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

dear fod...I have a question....is it possible to segregate muni from the traffic building tunnels and viaducts for traffic?


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely vintage streetcars.
btw, what's the difference between streetcar and cable car?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Back from so many photo sessions...

@highcliff Well, Muni operates its vehicles as a combination of both traffic-segregated (transit-only) and mixed traffic systems...

*Muni Metro* has several transit-only segments, including:
- Market Street Tunnel between Embarcadero and Castro stations
- Twin Peaks Tunnel between Castro and West Portal stations
- Duboce Tunnel running under Buena Vista Park
- certain portions of Church Street (near Dolores Park on the J-Church line), as well as a good right-of-way portion between St. Francis Circle and 19th Avenue & Junipero Serra (on the M-Ocean View line), Portola between St. Francis Circle and Ocean Avenue (on the K-Ingleside line), a section of Embarcadero between near Mission Street and Fourth & King, and almost all of Third Street between Caltrain Station and Sunnydale

The rest operate as mixed traffic flows, with a few segments having Transit Only lanes. Example below is along Third Street, running from Folsom Street to Market Street.

​
@charlie I'll show you the differences between a streetcar and a cable car in images to make it easy to remember:

*Cable car:* fare of $6, day passes accepted, transfers not accepted.

Powell-Hyde cable car:

​
California Street cable car:

​
*Historic Streetcar:* fare of $2, day passes and transfers accepted.





​
*Muni Metro streetcar:* same as the historic streetcar.

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Just a little announcement: this thread has been moved from its original home at Urban Showcase to its new home at Subway and Urban Transportation under the Infrastructure Forum where I believe it is better suited. But, my other Bay Area photo threads will remain with Urban Showcase since those are urban showcases (with a little transit picture here and there)... :yes:

For today, I'll be showcasing even more transit images from around the Bay Area...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* historic streetcars.


DSC02384 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02421 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02454 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02486 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02819 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02831 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *San Francisco Muni* trolleybuses.


DSC02853 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02855 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02902 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09951 by anthonynachor, on Flickr

DSC09934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09189 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09316 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Golden Gate Transit* buses during the afternoon commute.


DSC08178 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08185 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08186 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08195 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08230 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08244 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08246 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08248 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08249 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *Muni Metro* light rail vehicles at *Powell Station*.


DSC00043 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00045 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00051 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00054 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00313 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00315 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00318 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: various *taxis* in San Francisco.


DSC00420 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00421 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00288 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00289 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00291 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00292 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more transit images from around the region...

Part 1: *AC Transit* commute buses at the Temporary Transbay Terminal in San Francisco.


DSC05866 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05869 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05871 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05872 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05875 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05876 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05879 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05883 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05885 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05887 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *WestCAT* buses in San Francisco and various points in western Contra Costa County.


DSC05984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01765 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01776 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01781 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01783 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01789 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02067 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: various buses and shuttle vans at *El Cerrito del Norte BART*.


DSC02037 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02045 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02046 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02050 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02051 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02058 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02059 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02061 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02064 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *SamTrans* buses around the City of San Mateo. Also includes *Redi-Wheels*, SamTrans' paratransit service.


DSC07448 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07459 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07502 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07506 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07541 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: *AC Transit* buses in Downtown Oakland and near Hillsdale Caltrain in San Mateo.


DSC00697 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00699 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00701 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00703 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00706 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00709 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00710 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00713 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00719 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more images from San Francisco and San Mateo.

Part 1: at and around *Hillsdale Caltrain Station* in the City of San Mateo.


DSC07516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07517 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07521 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07530 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07531 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07538 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* buses in Novato and San Francisco.


DSC03760 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03761 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03763 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03764 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03765 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03767 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03769 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03771 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03774 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's continue on with my transit showcase from San Francisco...

Part 1: *San Francisco Muni* buses.


DSC03785 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03803 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03804 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03806 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03819 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03925 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles around San Francisco, from Stonestown to Sansome Street.


DSC03810 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03811 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03814 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03935 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03996 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04091 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04085 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *Ferry Building* scenes.


DSC03988 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04015 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04023 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04037 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04040 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04052 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *taxicabs* around the Financial District.


DSC04097 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04104 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04106 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04108 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04128 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04141 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04151 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: I first found this new bus operating from San Rafael to Sonoma, and since it was running along US-101, I could not shoot this vehicle properly. So, when my mother had a conference in Santa Rosa last week, I hopped along for the ride and found the new buses myself...

Introducing *Sonoma County Transit*'s El Dorado National Axess (40-footer) bus. The same bus type used by Napa VINE (35- and 40-footer versions), ten of these examples are now in service, operating throughout Sonoma County and on its sole intercounty service between Sonoma Valley and San Rafael. All of these vehicles are low-floored, run on compressed natural gas (CNG), have reclining seats and WiFi on board, and have exterior bike racks allowing three bicycles per bus. Pictures taken at Santa Rosa Transit Mall.


DSC04192 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04200 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC04311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

It's been a really long while since I've last posted here, so let me give you a little sneak peek of what to expect from this collection...


DSC06704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06735 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07132 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07300 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07137 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07076 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08491 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08483 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08745 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09002 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll be presenting brand new images from my travels around the North Bay, most especially Napa and Solano Counties, in a photo essay form. However, to get there, one needs to go via El Cerrito del Norte BART or board the San Francisco Bay Ferry from either the Ferry Building or Pier 41 in San Francisco to get to both counties. In this showcase, I did the former and caught a commuter bus from Del Norte BART to get to Vallejo.

Part 1: *San Rafael Transit Center* and *Del Norte BART*.


DSC06591 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06593 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06594 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06596 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06613 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06614 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06615 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06618 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06619 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06620 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Vallejo Transit Center* (VTC) carries all of *SolTrans*' Vallejo-based services, both local and commuter runs. And *Napa VINE*'s Route 11, operating between Vallejo and Napa, goes through the VTC once before terminating at the nearby Vallejo Ferry Terminal, and after a short layover, it returns to Napa via back roads. Also includes bus interiors.


DSC06602 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06621 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06623 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06633 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06665 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06666 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06667 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06673 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06674 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06679 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: more images at the Vallejo Transit Center.


DSC06686 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06688 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06690 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06694 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06695 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06697 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06699 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06700 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06701 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06703 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06704 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06707 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: waiting at the *Vallejo Ferry Terminal*. A short walk (or bus ride) away from the Transit Center, this is where one gets the ferry (provided by San Francisco Bay Ferry) for San Francisco. Commuters and tourists use this terminal to continue on with their journeys, usually to other points in Solano County and Napa County.


DSC06708 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06710 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06711 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06712 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06717 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06731 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06737 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06743 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06744 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06748 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: images from *Castro Muni Metro Station* in San Francisco.


DSC03154 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03155 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03157 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03159 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03164 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03167 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03169 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03174 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03177 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03180 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, let's continue with my journey around the North Bay, focusing on *Napa VINE* this time. The VINE operates mainly within Napa County, with regional services spreading to the City of Sonoma to the west, Suisun City Amtrak to the east, and El Cerrito del Norte BART to the south. Its main lines include the:

- *10* which runs between Napa Valley College in the City of Napa and Calistoga
- *11* which runs between the Vallejo Ferry Terminal and Redwood Park-and-Ride in the City of Napa

And its network within Napa County is quite comprehensive, with:

- 8 lines operating within the City of Napa
- Shuttles operating in American Canyon, Yountville, St. Helena, and Calistoga
- Paratransit services that operate throughout the county

Its main hub in Napa County is the *Soscol Gateway Transit Center*, located east of Downtown Napa. It serves most of Napa VINE's local and regional bus services, and Amtrak California bus shuttles to Martinez provide connections to the national rail network from the City of Napa. Soscol Transit Center is also home to Napa VINE's headquarters, and it has a ticketing office selling all types of passes for passengers.

Part 1: riding the Line 11 with the VINE from Vallejo and arriving at Soscol Gateway Transit Center.


DSC06749 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06750 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06752 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06757 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06756 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06793 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06940 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06941 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: more images from *Soscol Gateway Transit Center*.


DSC06944 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06945 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06952 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06960 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06962 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06964 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06968 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: transitioning from Soscol Gateway Transit Center to *Redwood Park-and-Ride*, located in the northwestern part of the City of Napa.


DSC06967 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06971 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07013 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07060 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07063 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07064 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07066 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07068 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07069 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll continue with my City of Napa tour...

Part 4: *Redwood Park-and-Ride*.


DSC07070 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07071 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07072 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07073 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07076 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07078 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07079 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07081 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07083 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07084 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: heading back to *Soscol Transit Center*.


DSC07086 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07118 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07119 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07122 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07123 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07124 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: for a second day, around 300 *San Francisco Muni* transit operators "called in sick" due to a dispute in labor negotiations, especially in terms of take-home pay and benefits. Typically, around 600 operators work everyday around the streets of San Francisco; today, limited service prevails, including:

- No cable car services, as well as most express buses (except the 8X-Bayshore Express), limited-stop buses, and a few local services (no service at all on the 3-Jackson). For the limited-stop buses, all those are replaced with local (stopping) services to bring in as many passengers as possible.
- On the rest of the bus lines, there are service gaps and long wait times, resulting in bus bunching and overcrowded vehicles
- Also impacted are the Muni Metro and F-Market & Wharves streetcar services, with fewer than normal number of trains operating

Below are scenes from Market Street and Powell Street from the Financial District to Union Square.



DSC00174 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00190 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00202 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00208 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00217 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00218 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00222 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00225 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00233 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase, part 2: San Francisco Muni's *historic PCC streetcars*.


DSC05563 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05572 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05730 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05754 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC05761 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



DSC06380 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC06392 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08315 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more images from the North Bay...

Part 5: more images from *Soscol Transit Center* before heading out to a shopping mall.


DSC07131 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07134 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07141 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07238 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


VINE Day Pass (front) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Napa VINE Day Pass and Ticket Holster by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07242 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07252 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 6: waiting for a bus at *South Napa Marketplace* and heading back to *Soscol Transit Center* before continuing on to Sonoma.


DSC07260 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07261 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07280 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07281 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07283 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07284 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07285 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07286 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07290 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07292 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 7: still waiting for the bus for Sonoma at Soscol Transit Center.


DSC07294 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07296 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07297 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07298 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07299 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07302 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07303 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07304 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07309 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07312 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: various buses at *El Cerrito del Norte BART*.


DSC09492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09502 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09506 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09507 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09509 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll do three bonus showcases for now since I've been away for some time and haven't had the time to continue with my latest showcase...

Part 1: *taxicabs* around San Francisco.


DSC01981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01982 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01989 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01998 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02002 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02003 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02004 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02022 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02027 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02035 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various *San Francisco Muni* (non-trolleybus) buses along Market Street in San Francisco.


DSC00389 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00390 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00399 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00403 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00405 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00411 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00418 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00419 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00459 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: a little preview of *Martinez Amtrak Station* in preparation for a future showcase.


DSC00878 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00727 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00880 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00750 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00755 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00782 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00797 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00819 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00860 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more images from San Francisco (still bonus showcases)...

Part 1: for some reason, I've seen quite a bit of *San Francisco Muni* buses bearing the sign "Training Coach" today...


DSC02120 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02121 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02122 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02130 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02135 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02138 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02139 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02143 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02145 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02151 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: various transit vehicles around San Francisco's *Civic Center*.


DSC00465 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00483 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00486 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00487 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00494 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC00502 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I'll do another set of bonus showcases...

Part 1: *Historic streetcars* on the F-Market & Wharves line.


DSC01980 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01990 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02136 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02148 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02150 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02161 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02171 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02188 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02189 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02193 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more images from San Francisco and the North Bay...

Part 1: *Golden Gate Transit* and *Marin Transit* buses in Marin County.


DSC08806 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08807 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC08810 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


Marin Transit Ford E450 Shuttle Van - 109 (2013) by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09533 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC09547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *Napa VINE* buses at Soscol Transit Center.


DSC07303 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07310 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07313 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07314 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07317 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07320 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07321 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC07325 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: even more *taxicabs* around San Francisco.


DSC02125 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02127 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02152 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02156 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02169 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02242 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02243 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02247 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02249 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02287 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Let me do more images from around San Francisco, particularly along *Market Street* between the *Financial District* and *Union Square*.

Part 1: *taxicabs*.


DSC02294 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02295 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02299 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02302 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02306 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02308 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02311 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02324 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02328 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02329 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: *historic streetcars*.


DSC02244 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02250 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02272 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02274 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02281 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02314 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02318 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02323 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02330 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02343 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: *San Francisco Muni* diesel and hybrid electric buses.


DSC02246 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02248 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02251 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02254 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02256 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02257 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02260 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02263 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02266 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02275 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 4: *San Francisco Muni* trolleybuses.


DSC02142 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02170 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02184 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02187 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02195 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02245 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02280 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02310 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02332 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02381 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase: images from around *16th Street/Mission BART* in San Francisco's Mission District.


DSC02750 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02751 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02753 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02754 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02755 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02757 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02758 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02759 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02760 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02761 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02762 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02765 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ what's with the spikes in front of the train? Are they retractable?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Those are used to help join train cars together, especially useful during commute periods where longer trains are needed. Nope, those aren't retractable because those are made of durable steel... and that closed door you see can be "opened" when a similar train car like that (called Type C) is joined with another Type C car, essentially extending the train further. For example:

Peak period configuration:

A-B-B-C-C-B-B-A (eight-car configuration, with Type A being the nosed end)
A-B-B-B-C-C-B-B-B-C (ten-car configuration)

Off-peak configuration:

C-B-B-A (four-car configuration, essentially making two distinct 4-car trains)
C-B-B-B-C (five-car configuration, giving the original 10-car train a 5-car configuration)

The shortest configuration BART operates would be a 3-car combination, like this:

A-B-C or C-B-C

It all depends on how much trains on the fleet BART has on operation that provides such interesting combinations. Rarely, though, you would see a 7-car train... and the 3-car formation can only be found weekdays (midday) on the Richmond-Fremont line.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

San Francisco from the Cable Car (Powell-Hyde Line):


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been thinking of reviving this thread for some time, and now... here we are once more. Now covered over 40 transit agencies, including all 27 in the Bay Area. Let me know which of these you want me to cover soon...

*AC Transit*


DSC_0940 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_5346 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_5959 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Altamont Commuter Express*


IMG_1562 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Amtrak*


IMG_3470 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*BART* (plus eBART)


IMG_6336 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC_0539 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_5031 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Caltrain*


IMG_3612 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*County Connection*


IMG_6560 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_6552 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Dumbarton Express*


DSC_0983 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Emery-Go-Round*


IMG_2349 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Fairfield and Suisun Transit*


DSC04225 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_6502 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Golden Gate Bridge, Highway, and Transportation District* (includes Golden Gate Ferry and Golden Gate Transit)


IMG_1833 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


20180428_133642 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Marin Transit*


IMG_0274 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


DSC_0525 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Napa County VINE*


_MG_1199 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Petaluma Transit*


_MG_4997 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Rio Vista Delta Breeze*


IMG_5070 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*SamTrans* (San Mateo County)


DSC_0287 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_8859 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*San Francisco Municipal Railway*


IMG_1023 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_1174 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority*


DSC_0688 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Santa Rosa City Bus*


IMG_0922 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Soltrans*


IMG_6545 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Sonoma County Transit*


IMG_0894 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Sonoma Marin Area Rail Transit* (SMART train)


DSC_0461 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Stanford Marguerite*


DSC_0976 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Tri-Delta Transit*


IMG_6394 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Union City Transit*


IMG_1940 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Vacaville City Coach*


DSC04248 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Water Emergency Transportation Authority* (SF Bay Ferry)


_MG_5914 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*WestCAT* (Hercules, Pinole)


IMG_5462 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr


IMG_5417 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
*Wheels* (Livermore, Dublin, Pleasanton)


IMG_2464 by Anthony Nachor, on Flickr​
Bonus images might come from far-flung places, from Modesto to Monterey, Sacramento to Santa Cruz... stay tuned.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Phew, I found this thread that helped start my life here at SSC, and bringing it back now amidst the shelter in place is a no-brainer. And with a much better image interface, I might be motivated to post here even more often.

Here are a few images I took from the first day of *Better Market Street*, which has finally barred private automobile traffic along San Francisco's famed street, on January 28th this year. Only the following vehicles are permitted along Market Street between Steuart Street (Ferry Plaza) and 10th Street (also Larkin and Hayes), aside from pedestrians:

Transit vehicles (also includes support vehicles with Muni, BART, Golden Gate, and others)
San Francisco city-owned vehicles
Bicycles (also includes support vehicles for bike share)
Manual-powered and electric scooters
Skateboards
Official taxis (not Uber or Lyft)
Delivery trucks (includes food trucks)
Emergency vehicles (ambulance, fire, police)
Patrons using ride-hailing vehicles must board or disembark on other nearby corridors (e.g. Mission Street, Sansome Street, California Street) to improve transit service speed along Market. 

As expected, with every first day of a new policy, rule breakers would still use the street, as evidenced by a few private motorists driving along the corridor. Fortunately, though, there is an exception: patrons leaving an underground parking lot at Bush & Battery can access Market and must turn onto Sutter Street.

_Note: all images depicted below are taken by yours truly._

I will divide this post into multiple parts, with 20 images each. Enjoy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2 of Better Market Street's first day:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Now, with the new features in this forum, let me share some images of random buses I’ve taken from my phone...


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

And here are a few buses from Muir Woods...


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

When looking through my folder of images taken in San Francisco in January 2016, I rediscovered these photographs _I did not submit to the weblog author_ back in October 2019. 
I show them here now because *of the advertising on the vehicles*.  
I think the advertiser is *much more known now than it was back in January 2016*.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

San Francisco streets during the pandemic.


----------

